# Battery operated heater?



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen one of these before? I'm not even sure if they make it, but I'm in the process of decorating my home office and in the center of the room will be a small desk and behind it 2 bookshelves. I would like to have a 5 gallon bowl on the desk without a long cord accost the room. If they don't make this then I'll get a 10-20 gallon tank and squeeze it in somewhere.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

as far as i know, i looked for you, there arent any on the market,i imagine heaters use more elctricity than would be feasible for a heater.....they do however make, battery operated pumps....


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Thats what I thought, I was hoping someone knew of one, Darn.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i would think youd end up replacing batteries every day for something like that

maybe u can run a cord under a carpet? or rug? to hide it


----------

